# Omegle Conversation Logs



## Vidboy10 (Oct 15, 2009)

Well ive been using Omegle latly, i thought it would be funny if i showed you guys this Hilarious new thing. 
http://omegle.com/
You just talk to random people and usually troll them or have an interesting conversation.
Just post them here

Heres one i did.

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: hey
You: HEY MAN.
You: HOWS IT GOING
Stranger: where are you from?
You: WANNA PARTY LATER
You: IVE GOT SOME STRIPPERS
Stranger: hahahaha
You: AND CAKE.
You: I LIKE CAKE
You: AND STRIPPERS
Stranger: you like marijuana
You: BUT NOT CAKE STRIPPERS
You: OR STRIPPERS IN CAKE
You: I LIKE CAKE.
Stranger: crazy...
You: AND STRIPPERS.
You: I LIKE STRIPPERS.
You: AND CAKE.
You: YOU WANT SOME CAKE?
Stranger: yes
You: OR STRIPPERS?
Stranger: yes
You: the cake is a lie.
You have disconnected.


----------



## Law (Oct 15, 2009)

I had a couple good ones earlier but I didn't save any of them. Have some from a while back from a thread on a different forum though.

Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: hi!
Stranger: hiya
You: my mommy told me not to talk to strangers but you seem like a nice guy!
Stranger: well for starters
Stranger: im vaguely insulted
Stranger: because im actually a girl
You: oops sorry
Stranger: haha
You: Well it could have been worse
You: I could have said 22/m/webcam
Stranger: true
Stranger: or even worse
Stranger: 86/m/wrinkly old balls waiting for you on webcam
Stranger: ewww
You: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




You: well fine I'll just take my wrinkly old balls and go somewhere else
You have disconnected.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 15, 2009)

This an old one, i did this one day after Billy mays died

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: IM BILLY MAYS
Stranger: NO SHIT? I'M VINCE FROM SHAMWOW.
You: ARE YOU READY TO UNLEASH THE FUCKING POWER OF OXI-CLEAN?!
Stranger: FUCK YEAH
You: BECAUSE YOU CANT
Stranger: NO U
Stranger: I GOT SHAMWOW.
Stranger: YOU CAN'T BEAT THAT.
You: IVE GOT OXI CLEAN BITCH
Stranger: OXI CLEAN IS A SCAM
Stranger: SHAMWOWS ACTUALLY WORK, FAGGOT.
You: SHAM WOW IS MADE BY NAZIS
Stranger: THAT'S WHY IT'S GOOD.
You: PEOPLE EAT YOUR NUTS VINCE
Stranger: FUCK YEAH THEY DO! THEY LOVE MY NUTS.
You have disconnected.

lmao


----------



## Law (Oct 15, 2009)

haha, I've had a few run ins with anon from time to time, including one time I pretended to be a computer AI and it went on forever. Didn't save that one though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Just had this crazy one, though.

Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: Hey
Stranger: hi
You: sup?
Stranger: asl?
Stranger: what about you?
You: 17/m/uk
Stranger: hurry
You: Hurry? Life and death situation?
Stranger: your speak english
You: It's cool bro I'm tripping at the moment so everything is slow mo
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

I've spoken to about 5 people about tripping and as soon as I mention it they just disconnect.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2009)

Stranger: hey m/f?
You: f
Stranger: wuts up
You: hi
Stranger: asl?
You: i told you s already
You: ..
You: 22
You: us
Stranger: horny?
You: yea sure
Stranger: wanna swap pics
Stranger: and c where it takes us
You: no thanks
Stranger: hmmm
Stranger: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stranger: im 18 
Stranger: btw
You: nice age to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stranger: yeah
Stranger: u sure u dont wanna swap
Stranger: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You: O uO
You have disconnected.

It gets boring fast.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Oct 15, 2009)

Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: hi
Stranger: asl
You: cheese
The other person has left the conversation.

errr...?
wtf...


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 16, 2009)

You: your mother
You: is a whore.
Stranger: yeah
Stranger: she is
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

----

Stranger: Hey
You: ah, welcome
You: what are ye buyin'?
You: wait
You: hold on
Stranger: Not another resident evil
You: shut the fuck up
You: i just realised my mom told me to never to talk to strangers
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

----

Stranger: Unicorn
Stranger: Unicorn
Stranger: Unicorn!
You: tubgirl
You: tubgirl
You: TUBGIRL
Stranger: OH GOD
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

----

Stranger: I haz problems =(
You: whats your problem
Stranger: when i start talking to men, if i get close to them (not sexually, just like.. friends) They start to think about me sexually
Stranger: have dreams and fanticies about me..
Stranger: its weird o.o
You: you sound pretty hawt
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 17, 2009)

Pretending to be an innocent 18 year old girl....




Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: Hi
You: hi
You: hi
You: hi
Stranger: asl
Stranger: ?
You: f
You: 18
You: ma
Stranger: I am m, 18 1/2 (officially I am 18 1/2 today), and VA
You: cool cool
You: do you workout?
Stranger: occasionally
You: hawt
You: pics
Stranger: How on earth do u send pics on this thing????
You: imageshack.us
You: upload, then send me a link
You: funny bunny
Stranger: I don't have anything on imageshack
You: so then upload something
You: silly willy
Stranger: how about virtual sex instead
You: =O
You: im still a virgint hough
You: virgin though*
Stranger: LOL
You: i dont want to pop my internet cherry just yet
Stranger: *currently LMFAO*
You: meanie beanie =(
Stranger: well, sorry, I guess
Stranger: wait, how old did u say u were?
You: scroll up
Stranger: LOL, r u serious?
Stranger: silly willy, meanie beanie, and funny bunny?
You: yessy wessy
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 18, 2009)

Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: HEY
Stranger: Hi!
You: HOWS IT GOIN?
Stranger: GREAT!
YOU!?
You: PRETTY GOOD.
You: HOLD ON
Stranger: kays
You: GOTTA TWITTER THIS.
Stranger: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You: OK.
Stranger: twitter ftw
You: HEY MAN
You: WAIT
Stranger: hey what?
You: OK IM BACK.
Stranger: wb
You: HOLD ON
You: DUDE
Stranger: what dude?
You: MY FRIEND JUST TWITTERED
You: HES TAKING A SHIT.
You: HE SAID IT LOOKS LIKE ABE LINCOLN.
Stranger: ... are you stalking me?
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 19, 2009)

Stranger: hi
You: hey.
You: asl?
Stranger: korea 18 f
You: too old
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Placeholder (Oct 19, 2009)

Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: whats up
Stranger: hi
You: are you male?
Stranger: 17 f
You: but... are you male?
Stranger: noooo
You: but... are you a man?
Stranger: no
You: but... do you have a penis?
Your conversational partner has disconnected. 


Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: hey
You: Let's see who can go for longest without speaking to each other.
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: hi
You: Hey there!
You: You are Omegle's 1000000th visitor!
You: You just won a free car!
Stranger: fuck
Stranger: you shitting me?
Stranger: thats gotta be a lie
Stranger: no way
You: To obtain it, simply give me your bank account details and sort code.
You: We need to do this to confirm it is infact me you are talking to.
Stranger: shit
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: This is the Administaror of Omegle. We have been having a series of complaints about the language that has been going around. We would like you to stop this language/actions on this site or we will trace your IP Address and track you down and ban you from this site.
You: hahaha
You: i think an administrator can spell administrator.
Stranger: This is the Administaror of Omegle. We have been having a series of complaints about the language that has been going around. We would like you to stop this language/actions on this site or we will trace your IP Address and track you down and ban you from this site.
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: Welcome to Omegle Dating Services, we have selected this person out of all those currently browsing Omegle to chat with you. We think this person is best suited to your tastes. Feel free to say hi!
You: hiiiiii
Stranger: hi
You: i'm an ugly sleezeball
You: want sex?
Stranger: do yuo like men
You: i like what u got honey
You: u can float in my boat any day of the week
Stranger: i got alot to much for you to handl
You: i need to shave my chest hair
Stranger: i need to waxs my flange
You: you dont
You: i like you however you are
*snip* the rest was just eww

Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: Emma?
Stranger: yes
You:


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 19, 2009)

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: hi
You: hi
Stranger: im like men
You: cool me too
Stranger: are u a girl
You: yeah
Stranger: im not
You: why not
Stranger: bye
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: hii
You: hi
You: whats up
Stranger: where are you from
You: germany
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 19, 2009)

An insane conversation....

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: hi
You: HEYA! I'M MARIO!
Stranger: AH!
You: ARE YOU A LUIGI!
Stranger: YES
Stranger: I AM
You: MUMMA-MIA. DID YOU'A DATE PRINCESS PEACH?!
Stranger: YESA I DIDA
Stranger: =D
You: MARIO ISA MAD
Stranger: ANDA A DAISYA
You: MARIO HAS'A MACHINE GUN
You: AND'A NOT AFRAID TO USE IT
Stranger: LUIGI HAS A CHICKEN
You: THAT'A WHAT CLUCKS!?!
Stranger: THATA EATSA YOUR LIVERA
You: I'A KILL WIMPY CHICKEN
Stranger: WELLA CHICKENA KILLA U FIRSTA
You: THEY AFRAID OF MY FEMININE CHARMS
Stranger: *COUGHCOUGH*
You: IS'A LUIGI AFRAID?
Stranger: NO
Stranger: LUIGI NOT
You: LUIGI GOT A H1N1
Stranger: NOA FREAKINGA WAYA
You: WELL'A MARIO GOT H1N1
Stranger: OH NOES
Stranger: UR CONTAMINATED
Stranger: 'A
You: MARIO'A FEELING HURT
Stranger: AWE. LUIGI SRRY
You: MARIO' SAYA THANK YOU
Stranger: LUIGI OUT
Stranger: BYES
You: MARIO'A SAD...BAH BYE
Stranger: I LOVE YOU
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


.......What the fudge. 'I love you'. Wow......


----------



## Placeholder (Oct 19, 2009)

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: Yoshiiiiii
Stranger: has you seen my MUDKIPZ?
You: yeah
You: the fucken nazi killed a jew
Stranger: no. not my mudkipz. can i has him back plz/
You: NO
Stranger: BUT :'(
You: he's mine now
Stranger: PLEASEE
You: i dont give a shit what you say
You: it's my fucking mudkipz
You: we traded n thats that
You: enjoy ur fucken ratata
Stranger: BUT I WANT MY MUDKIPZ BACCKKKKK
Stranger: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stranger: noooooo
You: NO
Stranger: i dont want RATATATTATATATATSEATSEAGTSghSDFAHSDF he does nothingz
You: too late
Stranger: want me to get GAZZA ON YA
Stranger: I SWEAR IL DO IT
You: the lesson of this - dont pokemanz whilst drunk
Stranger: but i likes to be drunks and pokemanzzz
You: well u shouldnt
You: or u looze mudkipz
Stranger: :'(:'(
Stranger: i miss my mudkipz
You: he dun miss u
You: he say so
Stranger: nooooooo
Stranger: yes he doesssss
You: only in ur head
Stranger: you can no has him. give him back
Stranger: but he says so to me aswell
You: nuh-uh
Stranger: yuhhuhhuhu
You: ok
You: we traid
You: gimme good pokemanz
Stranger: okzzz you can has. hmmmmm, GROUDON. and i can has my MUDKIPZ BACK? YES> DEAL.
You: no
You: i want a penguin one
Stranger: but
You: PENGUIN
Stranger: PINGU>? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You: alright
You: that will do
Stranger: PINGU THE FUCKING PENGUIN
Stranger: YAY
Stranger: -gives pingu-
You: -takes pingu-
You: oh
You: gotta run
You: cu
Stranger: NO
You have disconnected.

Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: hii
You: That's the badger!
Stranger: what.
You: That's the badger!
Stranger: WTF
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: Help!
You: Send Link!
You: Princess Zelda is in trouble!
Stranger: hey
You: FUCK OFF NAVI I'VE TAKEN YOUR STUPID "HEY", "LISTEN" CRAP FOR TOO LONG! ZELDA IS IN TROUBLE!
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: asl?
You: asl?
You: ASL?
You: I'LL GIVE YOU ASL
You: 15/m/uk
You: C:
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: hey
You: Kappa Mikey is an American animated/Anime sitcom geared toward families and is created by Larry Schwarz. ...
Stranger: okay thanks i didn't know
You: No definitions were found for okay thanks i didn't know.
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

(Don't understand this one? I used define: on google and posted results.)



Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: My mwummy sais not to talk to strangers
Stranger: seig
You: but its fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stranger: sfh
You: YOU SIR SHOULD BE ASHAMED OF YOURSELF
You: DONT EVER
You: EVER
You: EVER
You: TALK TO MY DAUGHTER AGAIN
Stranger: awwwwww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You: LEAVE THIS APPLICATION NOW BEFORE I CALL THE POLICE
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: Hai
You: Hai
You: i'm magic
Stranger: o.o
Stranger: same
You: i can tell you're male
Stranger: o.o
You: you're between 15 and 19
You: and you live on Earth
You: probably the West
You: you've spent quite a few hours on the internet before
You: this isn't your first time on omegle
Stranger: o.o
Stranger: xD
-The rest of this log was lost in a fire accident.-


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 19, 2009)

There are strange people around there...

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: hey
Stranger: Hey
Stranger: do you have a vaginaaa
You: yeah, do you?
Stranger: nahhh
You: why not?
Stranger: cuz theres some pole in the way
You: i ripped that fucking pole away
Stranger: HOLY SHIT
Stranger: ooooo jeezz im cuming
You: TO WHAT?
Stranger: ummm *cough cough* nothing
You: i heard you like mudkipz
Stranger: i do indead like teh mudkipz
You: are you spy?
Stranger: perrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrhaps.
You: shit
You: people are stalking me
You: man
Stranger: probly cuz they heard you have a vagina
You: wait
You: are you leakin this shit into intranet?
Stranger: umm
Stranger: NO~!
You: can i really trust you
Stranger: can you really trust me?
You: NO~!
Stranger: GAH thats almost what i said!
You: my vagineer is angry
Stranger: hmmmmm slap it
You: he is gonna come to your house
Stranger: its a he?!
You: yep
Stranger: then that would be a manngina silly
You: wait
You: do you hear that
You: it sound like..
You: the game
You: you just lost
Stranger: shit!
Stranger: but
Stranger: i think it was your mangina.
You: thats what she said
Stranger: FUCK HER!
You: jigga stole my bike man
You: how i am getting home now
Stranger: da bus bitch
You: there arent any in this fuckin street
Stranger: THEN WALK YA OWN ASS HOME n****!
You: fuck man
You: gotta swim
You: atlantis
Stranger: k but ur manginas gonna drown
You: shit on it
You: that thing can swim with his dong
Stranger: THAT IS INAPPROPRIATE MA'AM
Stranger: you
Stranger: should
Stranger: be
Stranger: ashamed.
You: I'm dissapoint.
Stranger: i bet you r!
You: i bet i am!
Stranger: alright... well i got like a 20 in my wallet
You: HEY LISTEN
Stranger: ALRIGHT
You: ZELDA IS IN TROUBLE
Stranger: BITCH SAVE YA SELF
You: NO U
You: MESSENGER FROM 4CHAN
You: IMMA NOT GOIN JOIN YOUR CLAN
You: BITCH
Stranger: WTFBBQ?
You: YARLY
Stranger: IM LEAVIN!
You: but
You: GO BIATCH
Stranger: FINE
You: TAKE YOUR SEND BUTTON
You: THE DISCONNECT BUTTON IS MINE
You have disconnected.


----------



## Placeholder (Oct 19, 2009)

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: hu
You: Hey. I'm magic! Think of a number.
Stranger: ok
You: Tell when you've got one.
You: 77
Stranger: got it
Stranger: omg u got it
Stranger: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You: o.o
You: IM GONNA RULE THE WORLD ONE DAY
You: YESSSSSSS
You: HAHAHAHAHA
Stranger: lol
You: THIS IS JUST THE START
You: you're female right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You: teenager
Stranger: correct
Stranger: how did you know?
You: Magic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-rest of this chat got too sexy to post-

Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: Heyah
You: Hello
Stranger: how are yah?
Stranger: asl?
You: o.o you're female
You: i can tell
You: i'm magic
You: 15/m/UK
Stranger: Yeeerp, im feamle(:
You: you're in your teens
Stranger: am 13..
Stranger: Yeeep
You: ^,..,^
Stranger: how you know?
You: long story short - i'm magic
You: umm
You: live in Europe?
Stranger: Okaaaaay.
Stranger: Scotlaand
You: thought so
Stranger: United Kingdooom
You: ^,..,^
Stranger: what do i have then two sisters or two brothers?
You: mhm...
You: i'm guessing sisters
Stranger: Yeees!
Stranger: how you know that
You: like i said, magic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stranger: do i like my real dad yes or no?
You: no
Stranger: Yees yoour rigght
-again, too sexy after here ;D-


----------



## Law (Oct 19, 2009)

You: Hey
Stranger: uhhhhhhhhhhh
Stranger: UHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
Stranger: UHHHHHHHHHHHHH
Stranger: AHHHHHH
Stranger: YEAHHHH
Stranger: yessssssssss
Stranger: yesssssssssss
Stranger: id like a number 2 
You: That'll be $5.86
Stranger: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank you ! 
You: No problem, come back again soon.
Stranger: uhm
Stranger: exuse me
Stranger: i didnt ask for this
You: Oh? A number 2? That's the triple cheese burger with extra bacon, isn't it?
Stranger: yeah ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You: That's not what I gave you?
Stranger: no you gave me a pack of condoms. :[
You: oh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry about that, somebody must have mixed up the order
You: I'll get your actual order in a second, have a dollar back for the troubles
Stranger: thank youuuu!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 20, 2009)

Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: Gott sag mir wann sterben diese SRBoard-Opfer ?
You: ENGLISH MOTHERFUCKER DO YOU SPEAK IT?
Stranger: nein kinderficker.
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Law (Oct 20, 2009)

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: Hi!
Stranger: Welcome
You: Are you the man with the key to the door of reality?
Stranger: No, I'm a clown
You: Oh
Stranger: To your north you see a ladder
Stranger: To your south you see the door you came in from
Stranger: The clown stares you down
You: I cast magic missile
Stranger: Magic missles fizzle. The clown walks towards you
You: I cast teleport
Stranger: You teleport into the middle of the jungle
Stranger: To your north you see a light in the woods
You: look around
Stranger: To the south you see a path leading to the beach
Stranger: The east is blocked by a large fallen tree
Stranger: The west leads deeper into the woods
You: go south
Stranger: haha I can't keep this up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your conversational partner has disconnected.


And I was having so much fun


----------



## Placeholder (Oct 20, 2009)

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: are you horny?
Stranger: hi
Stranger: yup
You: but
You: ARE YOU HORNY?
Stranger: yup
Stranger: m/f
You: but... ARE YOU REAAAALLY HORNY?
Stranger: ysssssssss
Stranger: yes
You: but ... ARE YOU TOOOOOOO HORNY?
Stranger: yesss
You: but... WILL I DISCONNECT FROM YOU BECAUSE YOU'RE TOO HORNY???
Stranger: no
You: but... WILL I?
Stranger: no
You: but... REALLY?
Stranger: not yet
You: but... WILL I REALLY DISCONNECT?
Stranger: not
You: but... HOW CAN YOU BE SO SURE?
Stranger: but r u horny.
You: but... ARE YOU HORNY?
Stranger: yup
You: but... ARE YOU SO HORNY YOU'D DO YOUR NAN?
Stranger: yes
You: oh dear god no
You have disconnected.


----------



## Lelouch (Oct 20, 2009)

You: sup dawg
Stranger: heyhey
You: you know where I can score some coke?
Stranger: Yeah man
You: I'm high as shit right now, I
Stranger: you know that street behind your place?
You: which 1
You: there's like 2
Stranger: you know the one
Stranger: the left ish one
You: roach rd?
Stranger: ahh thats nthe one
You: do you live in ohio too
Stranger: well, one of my guys hangs oaround on the corner of roach and uhh. oh whats the other one again
Stranger: well there
Stranger: he has some good shit
You: i know
You: I fucking hate pepsi
You: coke is so much better
Stranger: yea man
You: you ever take the pepsi challenge or w/e its fucking called
Stranger: nah not usually
You: i picked pepsi on accident before
You: i was so pissed
You: i challenged the guy to a fight
You: fist to fist
You: he refused and was all scared nshit
You: I ended up grabbing him by his fucking little necktie
You: and then i told him if he ever tricks me again ill kill his family
Stranger: lololol
Stranger: epic win
You: i guess im emo
You: alright bye


----------



## BiT.SLEDGE (Oct 20, 2009)

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: 16/m/usa
You: Hi i'm a fucking freak too
Stranger: cool
Stranger: asl?
You: 17/M/USA
Stranger: awesome
Stranger: state?
You: NY
You: Could you check something for me?
Stranger: nice
Stranger: maybe
You: REMOVED, RICKROLL LINK OF EPIC PROPORTIONS.
Stranger: haha
You: Just visit that site.
Stranger: k
You: Did you go on it?
Stranger: sorry my computer froze
Stranger: ill check now
You: ok
Stranger: checking...
Stranger: ? what the heck?
You: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Stranger: this is weird
You: Yeah, you got rickrolled.
Stranger: idk what that is?
You: Never gonna give you up...
Stranger: ok?
You: Never gonna let you down
Stranger: so are you lying about ur asl?
You: No why?
Stranger: ok? haha anyways
Stranger: what do you look like?
You: YOU GOT P0WNED LOL
Stranger: ok
Stranger: moving on
You: OMGOMGOMG!
You: Yes you want see my cock?
Stranger: well send me a pic of you first...
You: You want see my cock
Stranger: i want to see you first
You: OK
You: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/comm...ley-cropped.jpg
You: My name is Rick Astley
Stranger: ok
You: Thats me.
You: Yeah.
You: Can I see you?
Stranger: ok ur not 17
Stranger: and ur a creeper
You: Can I SEE YOOOOOOOOOOOOU?
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: =]
Stranger: hey
You: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You: hi
Stranger: how are you today?
You: Good, thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You: you?
Stranger: glad to hear it pupp
Stranger: good good
Stranger: =]
You: So what did you do today?
Stranger: I took the day off because it was so beautiful out that I had to relax and enjoy it ^^
You: nice.
Stranger: mhm how about you pupp
You: school... really boring history test
You: soooo...
You: did you hear about the new song britney spears made?
You: this one
You: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgeKx6O2cLQ...feature=related (teh pi song)
Stranger: no I havn't heard much from her lately
You: She was propably stoned when she made the song -.-
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

aww shi... i was having fun with finally somebody who didn't want to have sex -.-
(...) wasn't included in the real conversation


----------



## King Zargo (Oct 21, 2009)

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: Hi
Stranger: hi
You: Wazzup
Stranger: nm
Stranger: u
You: Okay I will make this fast.
You: I was Baby sitting for my sister it all went well but than something bad happend. \
Stranger: ok
You: There i blood every where.
You: How do I dispose a body?
You: Within a hour?
Stranger: i personally
Stranger: burn it
You: Mommy and Daddy are comng home pretty soon now.
You: Burn it.
You: Okay.
You: What do I do with the remains.
Stranger: bury them
Stranger: in the back garden
Stranger: quickly
You: I'm in a flat.
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

No help there.


----------



## Reaper (Oct 21, 2009)

Stranger: horny male looking for girl with webcam and msn
You: im guy
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


Stranger: male looking for girl with webcam
You: im a guy wow
Your conversational partner has disconnected.



Stranger: horny guy looking for girl with webcam and msn 
You: no
Your conversational partner has disconnected.




Stranger: horny male looking for girl with webcam
You: im girl
You: jk
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## BiT.SLEDGE (Oct 21, 2009)

Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: hi
You: ZELDA IS I N TROUBLE SEND LINK!
Stranger: zelda ?
You: HES THE ONLY ONE WHO CAN DO THIS!
You: ZELDA IS IN TROUBLE! SAVE HYRULE LINK!
You: SAVE HYYYYYYYYYRUUUUULE.
Stranger: ehhhhhhhhhhh
You: ONLY YOU CAN DO IT LINK
You: YES YOU LINK, YOU MUST SAVE ZELDA!
You: YES YOU CAN!
Stranger: hehe yes i will
You: GO FORTH AND SAVE THE PRINCESS
Stranger: go to sleep and save her in my dream
Stranger: it is better
You: go save her asshole!
You: go fucking save zelda
You: NOW
You: FUCKING DO IT
Stranger: shut up a little
You: DO IT!
You: DON'T MAKE ME RECRUIT MARIO!
You: AND LUIGI
You: AND PRINCESS PEACH
You: AND BOWSER
You: AND TOAD
You: AND YOSHI
Stranger: thank you mario bu the princess
You: AND TOON LINK
Stranger: is in an other castle
You: AND GANON
You: AND COUNT FAWFUL
You: AND PAC-MAN
You: AND SONIC
You: AND SOLID ANKE
Stranger: and snow bros
You: AND PHOENIX WRIGHT
You: AND FUCKING PHOENIX WRIGHT WE'LL GET ACE ATTORNEY PHOENIX WRIGHT ON YOUR ASS!
You: LINK SAVE ZELDA NOW!
Stranger: how old are u stranger ?
You: GET OFF THIS CHAT BUY A NES AND ZELDA AND SAVE HER!
You: NOW FOOL!
You: NOW!!!!!!
You: DO IT FUCKING NOW!
You: SAVE HER!
You: SAVE ZELDA!
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: hey
You: BEFORE YOU ASK NO IM NOT FUCKING HORNY IM MALE AND IM NOT GAY!
Stranger: ook
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: Hi
Stranger: hi
You: hi
Stranger: whats up
You: My cock is up. *wink wink*
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Oct 21, 2009)

Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: i need help
Stranger: k
Stranger: you need help typing faster?
You: My sister died and i don't know how to dispose of her body, I don't want my mum to know this.
You: no
You: could you help me?
Stranger: k
You: How do you dispose of your dead bodies?
Stranger: fire
You: Not really original :/
You: I want something huge, and spectaculair.
Stranger: ya, its only been around SINCE THE DAWN OF TIME
Stranger: if you want something huge, then I got something for you
You: Does it have something to do with fireworks?
Stranger: ya how did you know
You: That is original
Stranger: I was just going to say
You: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stranger: seriously
Stranger: omfg we're like twins
You: jup
You: we propably ARE twins .
You: so your sister died?
Stranger: you're favorite fruit that starts with an O, is... ORANGES
You: poor you?
You: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You: your rite
You: Your favourite fruit that starts with an q is quizpizza
Stranger: the fuck is that
You: (wtf :/)
You: dunno
Stranger: its quilles
You: i don't know why you like it that much
Stranger: thats my favorite fruit that starts with q
You: hmmz
You: my favourite fruit that starts with a q = quizzle fizyx
Stranger: omfg
Stranger: SHUT UP
You: dem is liek totally awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stranger: no i mean seriously
Stranger: shut up
You: i can't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stranger: shut it
Stranger: ok im leaving
Stranger: talk to the box
Stranger: and...... gone
You: i am one of those poor peepz on teh internet who can't stop talking
You: hi box
You: how are you?
You: OH NO!
You: THAT'S TERRIBLE!
You: HOW COULD YOU DO THAT
You: THE BLOOD SPILLED OUT OF HIS MOUTH?
You: LITRE PER LITRE?
You: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You: i'm gonna call the cops boxie
You: ur screwed
You: sooo...
You: did anything else today?
You: really?
You: kewl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You: i wanna do zat 2
You: where do you live box?
Stranger: aha ive been here the hole time
You: i do not know how to inform the police without any information of your crime
Stranger: tricked you


----------



## Placeholder (Oct 21, 2009)

My conversation with Hitler no less.

As with anything involving Hitler, there's some anti-semetic stuff in here... and a bit of anal probing...



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Connecting to server...
> Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
> You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
> Stranger: vat do u zink
> ...



Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: Hello there,
You: I am a robot.
Stranger: story horse
You: I can not dance like a robot though. Sorry.
You: You typed "story horse". That made no sense.
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: hi
You: hi
You: can we sex?
Stranger: yeaa asl
You: 51 / m / England
Your conversational partner has disconnected.

typos suck...


Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: merry christmas!
Stranger: happy easter.
You: happy birthday
Stranger: happy fathers day.
You: seasons greetings!
Stranger: happy mothers day.
You: happy valentines day


----------



## Burnedmagix (Oct 21, 2009)

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: Hello
You: I love you.
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Placeholder (Oct 21, 2009)

You: now is not the time for a yo momma joke.
Stranger: ...are you joking
Stranger: theres always a time for a your mum joke
You: except at your moms funeral
You: that wouldn't go down very well
You: Hey, your mommas so dead she's in that coffin!
You: i think i'd get killed for that
Stranger: xDDD
Stranger: ahaha that would make the fuckin day
You: xD

Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: gay?
You: nay.
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 22, 2009)

Me pretending to be a dumb blonde.



Spoiler



Connecting to server...
Looking for someone you can chat with. Hang on.
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: hey
You: Hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stranger: how are you
You: Im good ;S
Stranger: coooool. whats your name, friend?
You: Im Amber
You: You?
Stranger: Dan
You: Where you from Dan
?
Stranger: England, what about you? Im gonna guess and say USA?
You: Yes youre right! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You: How did you know?
Stranger: sixth sense!
You: No way?
You: What color is my hair?
Stranger: brown
You: No
You: Try agai
Stranger: blonde
You: No way?
You: Youre right again
Stranger: wow, its amazing hey?
You: I know
You: You should try to go on tv with that
Stranger: i really should
You: Guess where in the states im from
Stranger: hmm pennsylvania
You: No
You: Close
Stranger: erm
You: Cmon Dan, you can do it
Stranger: nah it's faded away - i only get it for a few moments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You: Awww
You: When will it come back?
Stranger: ohhh i dunno.. any time in the next 10 - 15 minutes
You: Cool
You: Thats in a few minutes
Stranger: it is..
Stranger: do you not have any special abilities?
You: Well people think Im kind of slow
You: But I run fast though.
You: So I dont get it?
Stranger: baffling, is what that is
You: I know right?
Stranger: ohio?
You: Wow so its back??
You: You are so good
Stranger: why thank you
Stranger: its a talent that can only be used sparingly
You: Well were friends so you have no problems with me right
Stranger: right
You: So what kind of music you listen too?
You: Oh guess my favourite band
Stranger: hmm i need to know what type of music you're in too first
You: Im into punk rock
Stranger: blink 182
You: Well i used to like them
You: But good guess
You: My fav band starts with P
You: and Lead vocals is a female
Stranger: paramore
You: No way???How did you know
You: I only said it starts with P
You: Wow
Stranger: wow.. i have no idea who paramore are
Stranger: damn im good
You: Whoa then your special skill is real!
You: Awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stranger: my power is scary!
You: I know right? You can use it for evil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stranger: maybe i already am......
You: And become rich
You: No way?
You: You sound so nice
Stranger: ah but that's just the way i play it.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You: Play what?
Stranger: nevermind
You: Cmon tell me tell me
Stranger: well, if i told you - it'd blow your mind, i dont wanna be responsible for that!
You: I'll get my brothers skateboard helmet
You: I heard its wind resistant
Stranger: but it'll mess up your blonde hair?
You: Oh right. I hate helmet hai
You: r
You: I also hate bed head
You: Because when i wake up i get the,
Stranger: hey! bed head is awesome
You: Nuh uh
You: I always brush my hair and keep it straight
You: Because I like it smooth
You: My friend also likes my hair straight and smooth
Stranger: i have bed head 24/7
You: And she helps me brush it sometimes
You: Thats not good
Stranger: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You: You should take care of your hair
You: You dont want to get lise
Stranger: i do take care of my hair
You: Awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stranger: but lise will only go to clean hair.. theres a nice fact for you
You: Really?
You: But it itches
Stranger: yes
Stranger: but they dont like dirty hair
You: I heard they do? Thats why i clean my hair every two days
Stranger: why not every day?
You: Because it can damage it
Stranger: tut tut
You: What?
Stranger: my hair is fine and i wash it everyday
You: Really? Shampoo everyday will damage your hair
You: Well a girl's hair is very delicate
Stranger: nah my hair is lush
Stranger: if i dont wash it, it goes greasy!
Stranger: maybe i should shave it off... im so confused! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You: Ewww i hate greasy hair
Stranger: so how old are you amber
You: I am 20
You: You?
Stranger: 22
You: Wait why didnt you guess my age?
You: Your power is not back yet?
Stranger: nah it comes and goes
You: I see
Stranger: bit of a pain really, when i try and sort my evil plan out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You: Well Dan I have to go but it was nice talking to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stranger: ahh thats a shame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You: Why dont I give you my email and we can chat again?
Stranger: ok, thatd be good
You have disconnected.
or save this log or send us feedback.


----------



## Placeholder (Oct 22, 2009)

hahaha! that guy looks like he's copying me!

I did that before, but i actually got everything right :| even the number of sisters she had, and their names... she got scared and asked if i was someone she knew in real life. then she disconnected me...



Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: hi
You: hihi
You: hihi
You: ihhi
You: hihi
You: hhiih
You: i got adhd
You: woo
You: wooooooooooooo
You: hi
You: yo
You: whats up
You: asl
You: asl
You: sex?
You: you hot?
You: its hot here isnt it
You: D:
You: what you typing
You: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stranger: yes
Stranger: im boy
You: is it bad news
You: oh no its bad news
You: i dont like bad news
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Defiance (Feb 1, 2010)

Ehh I need to work on some of my French.. (vivre =/= dire.. oops)

CODEYou're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: bonjour
Stranger: i love ypu!!
Stranger: i love u
Stranger: XD
You: est-ce que tu parlez francaise?
Stranger: u from france?
You: je voudrais poser avec toi corp
Stranger: omh
Stranger: omg
Stranger: sorry
Stranger: i can't understand
Stranger: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You: oui, je dit francaise
Stranger: ahhhhhhh
Stranger: please speak in English
Stranger: sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You: okok fine sheesh
You have disconnected.


----------



## prowler (Feb 1, 2010)

```
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: hi
Stranger: Hii
Stranger: What's up babe
You: nothing :( im going to kill myself today
Stranger: Whyy
You: because i want too
Stranger: Send me a pic of u first babe
You: why
Stranger: So I can tell u if u should die or not
Stranger:;)
You: ARE YOU CALLING ME UGLY? YOU FAT BITCH
You: YOU SHOULD DIE
Stranger: Noo
You: DIE BITCH DIE
You have disconnected.
```

Omegle gets old, fast.


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 1, 2010)

Random one



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> You: rar
> Stranger: no zip
> 
> and a nice DMC reference (since the guy mentioned Nero)
> ...


----------



## House Spider (Feb 1, 2010)

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: Im 31
Stranger: GUESS WOT!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
You: WAT?
Stranger: ur a cunt.
You: I know you are ya cheeky wee cunt
You: I fucked your mom deepthroart and illed her
Stranger: i know she told me over dinner.
You: Wat did ya eat, bloody spuds?
You: Your dad has no soul
Stranger: fish fingers.
Stranger: my dads james brown he has loads of soul
You: James brown can't sing for shit
You: Listen to Axl Rose
Stranger: cos hes dead
Stranger: stop dissing my dead dad
You: I fucked his grave
You: Take it to the end of the line!
Stranger: he shat down ur grans throat
You: No I did


----------



## JackDeeEss (Feb 1, 2010)

N64Temp said:
			
		

> You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
> You: Im 31
> Stranger: GUESS WOT!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> You: WAT?
> ...


No. Just not funny, dude.


----------



## JackDeeEss (Feb 1, 2010)

You: Hello.
You: I'm a government experiment, so i have no ASL, before you ask.
Stranger: You know what I think you'd like?
You: What?
Stranger: Suicide

:0


----------



## House Spider (Feb 1, 2010)

You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
You: Hello.
Stranger: hi
You: Do you know who I am?
Stranger: a wanker?
You: Nope.
You: Guess again.
Stranger: who i dont want to guess
You: Why?
You: Im your concience!
Stranger: really?
Stranger: i dont believe it
You: I am.
You: Who are you?
Stranger: a 15 year old
Stranger: wats ur age?
You: 15 years old. 
You: Can you guess why?
Stranger: i bet ur 48, sicko


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 2, 2010)

Spoiler



You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: hello.
You: Hello
You: I would like a cheeseburger, medium fries and a Mountain Dew.
You: How much will that be
Stranger: ooh... i'm sorry
Stranger: we only have coke products
Stranger: no mountain dew
You: I hate Omegle. WORST RESTURANT EVER
You: plus all the other staff are trying to pick up chicks >_>
Stranger: if you have a complaint, fill the form out.
You: what form
Stranger: this one.
Stranger: Name:
Stranger: Complaint:
Stranger: Reason:
You: Name: Stranger
Stranger: WHATTHEFUCKAREYOUDOINGINMYLAWN:
Stranger: and last but not least
Stranger: zipcode:
You: Complaint: Worst staff and few selections
Stranger: and that should do it.
You: Reason: All the staff are horny. And there is only Coke
You: I went to get MAH paper
You: and my zipcode is 90210
Stranger: oh, and to be fair, i'm only working to get my magic donkey back.
Stranger: so, don't be mad at me.
Stranger: alright then.
You: I know where your magic donkey is.
Stranger: your form is all filled out and the higher-ups will get it.
Stranger: WHAT
You: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stranger: WHERE
Stranger: TELL ME
You: $50 man. $50
Stranger: ..... damn you..
Stranger: i only got 49.50
Stranger: that good?
You: eh thats fine
Stranger: alright!
Stranger: oh... wait..
Stranger: it's actually 14 euros and 35.50 yen
Stranger: crap.
Stranger: i'll NEVER get my donkey back...
Stranger: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You: Your donkey is on Omegle
Stranger: HE IS?
You: You are talking to it right now
You: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I AM TEH DONKEY
Stranger: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stranger: .... B..Bruce?
Stranger: is that you?
Stranger: i... i missed you so much!
Stranger: *sob sob*
Stranger: *cry cry*
You: I was in Sweden being taught to do the Macarina
Stranger: oh!
Stranger: just like you always dreamed of
You: then i was touched in a bad place
You: a macdonalds
Stranger: but... in a "good" way right
Stranger: *WINK WINK*
Stranger: *WINK.*
You: btw i am asexual
Stranger: so what?
Stranger: that doesn't matter
You: so no way is a good way
Stranger: not when it comes to love.
You: in THAT wau
Stranger: and rape.
Stranger: but especially rape.
Stranger: no rapists care.
Stranger: it's a sad truth..
You: meh
Stranger: meh?
Stranger: MEH?!
You: lets talk about something important
Stranger: DO YOU KNOW HOW MANY- yea okay.
You: WHEN AM I GETTING MY FOOD
You: WHAT ARE WE YELLING ABOUT?
Stranger: YOU'LL GET YOU DAMNED FOOD WITH I FEEL LIKE GIVING YOU YOUR FOOD!
You: also chuck norris is stupi
You: d
Stranger: AND YES, I MEAN THAT IN THE LITERAL SENSE.
Stranger: OUR CHEF IS SATAN.
Stranger: LUCIFER
You: thats impossible
Stranger: THE UNHOLIEST
You: because I am satan
Stranger: THE ANTICHRIST
Stranger: LIAR.
Stranger: wait.... wait a minute..
Stranger: then one of you is an imposter!
Stranger: i think it's YOU!
Stranger: admitt it?
Stranger: comeon..
Stranger: admit it!
Stranger: do it!
Stranger: now!
You: Omegle is required to tell you that the person you are speaking with has the IP address of Satan, also known as the Antichrist. The dark lord Satan can't see this message. Be cautious
Stranger: ....
Stranger: FUCK SATAN
Stranger: that's right!
Stranger: i said it
Stranger: BITCH.
You: why would you wanna fuck a donkey
Stranger: whatcha gonna do now?
Stranger: it's an asexual donkey
Stranger: so it's alright
Stranger: all's good.
You: >:[
You: You, I AM YOUR FATHER
Stranger: LIAR!

Stranger: i was cloned in an alien facility!
Stranger: my father was a martian!
Stranger: and my mother was a hot human nurse!
Stranger: they had kinky sex all the time!
You: I was that martain
Stranger: with his tentacle cocks and shit
Stranger: yea that's right
Stranger: i went there
You: I had a species change in 1776
Stranger: raped in the holes with tentacles
You: also tentacle hentai = bad
Stranger: till it bleeds
You: just saying is all
Stranger: im talking about real tentacles
Stranger: you never seen martian genitalia?
Stranger: all weird tentacles there..
Stranger: on the male AND female
You: Dude.
You: How about a nice hot cup
You: OF SHUT THE FUCK UP
Stranger: >
Stranger: NO!
Stranger: GRAH
Stranger: HOW DARE YOU
Stranger: GWARHABLAGH
You: Because of a time paradox, you are my mommy
Stranger: then
Stranger: go to your room..
You: Mommy, can I go home? I'm boreeeeeeeeeeeeeeed
Stranger: go to your room.
Stranger: now.
You: NO
Stranger: you're grounded.
You: POOPOO FACE
Stranger: WHAT?!
Stranger: *slap on the face*
You: WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
You have disconnected.





Spoiler



You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: im a 19 year old male just to get it out there lol
You: OMG MALE
You: RED ALERT
You: RED ALERT
You: RED ALERT
You: Disconnecting in 5
You: 4
You: 3
You: 2
You: 1
You have disconnected.


----------



## naglaro00 (Feb 3, 2010)

Stranger: Hey
You: Hey
Stranger: m/f?
You: dunno
Stranger: =o


----------

